# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  Anki's Vector Robot is Autonomous Home Robot

## Karthika Qpt

Anki is now releasing an autonomous Home Robot named as Vector.







Anki's Vector Robot is an autonomous home robot for $250

Aug 9, 2018

----------


## Airicist

I posted this robot here.

----------

